# Glow Inc. sale on glow in the dark paint



## Skylighter (Mar 30, 2005)

I promised some of you that when we were fully stocked that I would have a sale on the Glow in the Dark Paint.

As a "Thank You" for the notes around the internet about our product that is coming from CPF members, we figured we would make it a sale to remember.

Therefore, until April 9th, our solvent-based paints will be 1/2 price for CPF members.

For those newbies out there, this is the high end glow powder mixed with our custom solvent-based acrylic medium.

If you like our product, please talk about it at different places on the Internet. Every time you mention our company on the net, we immediately see hits on our site. This is what keeps us afloat.

I hope everyone enjoys the cheap paint. To get the 1/2 price deal, simply type the letters HPP in the coupon code box on the checkout screen.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## greenlight (Mar 30, 2005)

Cheers! A great deal. The GID stuff is really swell.


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2005)

Canadians: don't bother ordering since they won't ship solvent base products outside of the US. My order was refunded. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Marc said:*
Canadians: don't bother ordering since they won't ship solvent base products outside of the US. My order was refunded. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Marc,

Please accept our apologies. Shipping regulations prevent us from shipping the solvent-based products over international borders without extremely expensive hazmat fees. I can assure you that we want to sell our paints internationally as badly as you want to buy.


----------



## AbnerCadaver (Mar 30, 2005)

Marc, FWIW: Readysetglow.com is based out of Canada, but I'm not sure if she sells paints. I've ordered from her before, but it was for pigment (glow powder) only.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 30, 2005)

is it only for your paint that's half price. i love gids but what can i paint?


----------



## SubZero (Mar 30, 2005)

Are the powders okay to Canada then? Is the sale only on the solvent based products?


----------



## Chop (Mar 30, 2005)

I got all excited for a minute there. All I use is the powder. I like to mix it in whatever suits my purpose for any particular mod.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 30, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif I just bought a small bottle a week or so ago. I could only buy one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

Neat stuff, though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif for Danny and glowinc


----------



## vcal (Mar 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
Neat stuff, though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif for Danny and glowinc 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Double ditto!!
I've tested his ready to use paint against all the samples and other brands, and found it to be the very brightest.
As the member who started interest in GITD on this BBS about 3 years ago-when we had to mix our own, I also appreciate how easy this ready-mixed is to use. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
-the former mr.glow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## karlthev (Mar 31, 2005)

I just bought four bottles and, I'll let you know my thoughts when I get them!


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 31, 2005)

Are they able to be shipped to an APO address?


----------



## Geologist (Mar 31, 2005)

Also my question - can you ship to an APO address?

(rubs fingers in anticipation...)


----------



## 83Venture (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like a good deal, will have to order a couple of bottles on payday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jeffrey (Mar 31, 2005)

Shipping: $27.80 

going to connecticut...what is it wrapped in gold?


----------



## jeffrey (Mar 31, 2005)

oops that was for ups wonder why so much for 1/2 oz bottle..?


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 31, 2005)

Senecaripple, only the solvent-based paints are on sale at this time.

SubZero, we can ship the powders to Canada. In fact, over half of our powder orders are international.

Chop, it is funny, when I put the powders on sale, everyone wanted the paint. hehe

greenLED and vcal, many thanks for the thumbs up

diggdug13 and Geologist, we can ship to an APO. But warning, because of the box marking, this can take up to 3 months to arrive. We can not track it and we can not expedite it.

jeffrey, we ship 99% of orders via USPS, which is First Class $4.15 for one bottle, $4.61 for two. We have to specially package and deliver Fedex and UPS orders and therefore charge an extra handling charge. I suggest that everyone use USPS.

I am leaving in a few hours for a weekend trip. So, if you dont hear from me until Monday, don't think I am ignoring you. For pressing questions, you can call or email the office at 410-551-4874 or [email protected]

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## MY (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe I am doing something wrong but when I put in HPP code, it says that the promotional code is not value. Is there a trick in doing this?


----------



## Pila_Power (Mar 31, 2005)

"Chop, it is funny, when I put the powders on sale, everyone wanted the paint. hehe"

Maybe both could be on sale just this once... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I'm int'nl so can only look at the powder option... sure there's a no-go on the powder special, say for April Only Sale?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MY said:*
Maybe I am doing something wrong but when I put in HPP code, it says that the promotional code is not value. Is there a trick in doing this? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just checked it and it seems to be working. You need to put it in the Coupon Code Box and click Apply. Are you possibly putting it in the box for gift certificates instead?

If you can't get it working, call Carin at the office tommorow before noon (EST). She can take the order. Just tell her you are from CPF and she should be happy to give you the discount.


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Pila_Power said:*
"Maybe both could be on sale just this once... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif" 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hehe, the customer support guys are already chasing me around the office with a knife for the paint sale. I will try to do a CPF glow powder sale the next time we get new stock.


----------



## LEDependent (Mar 31, 2005)

For the coupon code, make sure to use 'HPP', not 'hpp'. Case matters.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, $27+ for regular USPS Parcel Post! I know I'm in Hawaii, but can't you just send it via Priority Mail at $3.85 up to a pound ($5.75/two pounds if it goes that high)?

Order submitted anyway since this is a special for us CPF members, but I also wrote this Priority Mail shipping request in your Special Instructions box. Hopefully someone sees it and can accommodate me.

We here are all considered the "flashlight nuts" within our particular circles of friends and family they come to us for advice about lighting products, so course I will talk up the great quality of your GITD paint, etc., but I would also need to mention the shipping costs, good or bad, depending on what I end up being charged.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## OddBall (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool Danny, thanks and good luck with the knives!!

I hope it's something less sharp when it's the powder's turn. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Edit: Pila_Power=OddBall


----------



## 03lab (Apr 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Skylighter said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Marc said:*
Canadians: don't bother ordering since they won't ship solvent base products outside of the US. My order was refunded. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Marc,

Please accept our apologies. Shipping regulations prevent us from shipping the solvent-based products over international borders without extremely expensive hazmat fees. I can assure you that we want to sell our paints internationally as badly as you want to buy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How about a glow powder discount for international customers then? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 4, 2005)

Mr. Bulk,

For USPS orders, we charge the actual cost of the shipping, plus the costs of any packaging. Packaging can be very expensive for the ORM-D or Hazmat packages.

I looked at your order and your shipping cost was $24.76. You ordered two 1/2 Pints. This means that they must be shipped in two seperate ORM-D appropriate boxes. Because Hawaii and Maryland are I beleive 5 zones away and because the order must travel part of the way via boat, Parcel Post is relatively expensive for this trip. But because the order is ORM-D, we can not ship it any other method. I know it sucks, but I can assure you that we are not getting rich off of shipping as it may seem.

This is the reason our shipping calculator takes so long. It actually checks the real shipping to each destination with USPS, UPS, and Fedex. We do our best to keep the shipping costs as close to the real thing as possible. This is a nightmare with Hazmat and ORM-D.

Danny


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 4, 2005)

LEDependent,

Thanks for pointing out that the coupon code is case sensitive. I didn't even realize that myself.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 4, 2005)

Oddball,

Actually, they bought one of these toys.....Literally....No Joking!

http://www.edgeproinc.com/

As a side note, if anyone has any interest in knife sharpening, that is a very cool toy. We bought it to share at the office.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 4, 2005)

03Lab,

No go on a sale for International customers right now. But, I am doing something major for International customers that I am sure you will like much more.

I am working with one of the major paint manufacturers to create an internationally shippable version of our paint for their line. This company has the financial and expertise resources to create such a beast. Because of its ability to be sold retail, I am fairly confident that this will become the new de-facto glow paint within a few years.

We have tried 4 formulas, each of which have not outperformed our solvent-based. But they are getting closer each round.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 4, 2005)

Thoughts to Optimize your shipping costs at Glow Inc:

There is only a 60 cents shipping difference between the 1/2 Pint and the Quart.

We can put up to two hobby bottles (1/2 Fl. Oz) per box for First Class mail. Therefore, there is only a few cents different for that second bottle. But the third bottle is considerably more expensive to ship. Therefore, I suggest that you order the small bottles in pairs.

Each 1/2 Pint or Quart must be sent in its own box. Therefore, the shipping gets really high to buy multiple 1/2 Pints or Quarts. You are much, much better off to get a larger size of single color.

Finally, keep in mind that this sale ends on the 9th (this Saturday). Please dont come whining about how your dog ate your computer on Sunday. Don't try to blame it on your wife either. If you order on Sunday and ask for the discount, Carin (cust. service) will probably just start making fun of you.

Smiles,
Danny


----------



## 03lab (Apr 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Skylighter said:*
I am working with one of the major paint manufacturers to create an internationally shippable version of our paint for their line. This company has the financial and expertise resources to create such a beast. Because of its ability to be sold retail, I am fairly confident that this will become the new de-facto glow paint within a few years.

We have tried 4 formulas, each of which have not outperformed our solvent-based. But they are getting closer each round. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Danny, that's great news! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## TCG (Apr 5, 2005)

I took the plunge and made an order. Got a little carried away and ordered a bunch. Hope I like it. Should be fun.


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 5, 2005)

Cool, please make a post on the international stuff when it is available!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers for the info Danny!


----------



## javafool (Apr 6, 2005)

Did you get my request to change my order from 1/2 pint to a quart? Don't want to wait until Sunday to find out I messed up on this great sale and have Carin makin' fun of me.

Thanks Danny,
Terril


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 6, 2005)

Has anyone used this paint yet? Can't wait to get mine and see how it stacks up against the old mix your own clear fingernail polish method.


----------



## vcal (Apr 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nitroz said:*
Has anyone used this paint yet? Can't wait to get mine and see how it stacks up against the old mix your own clear fingernail polish method. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I've used -and tested their solvent based green glowpaint extensively. I've also cross compared brightness and longevity of glow of Skyline's against the only other premixed (small Quan) paint available. (Readysetglo).

It really is the lastest formulation and the very brightest. I have also compared the glow quality against the nail polish based mix-it-yourself powders. It's 
_still_ superior in glow -and especially ease of use. It does not evaporate as rapidly and become hard to apply evenly like the lacquer based does.

By the way....
I'm the original guy on CPF that authored the do-it-yourself mixing directions for making your own paint with the clear lacquer. I think you can still see my DIY article from 3 years ago on Quickbeam's Review site. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

p.s. no! -I am _not_ employed by Danny Clark. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 6, 2005)

WoooHooo! Thanks vcal for the info and skylighter for the excellent deal.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 6, 2005)

Vcal, thanks for the educated comparisons.

Javafool, we got your modification to your order. Hope you enjoy it.

Everyone else, I hope you enjoy your stuff.

Danny


----------



## greenLED (Apr 6, 2005)

I just put some on an Infinity mod I'm finishing. The thing's bright! I only used 2 coats so the glow is not very even, but it still glows for several hours (I'm using the blue-green paint). At around 3 am I could still see a *very* faint glow from the paint. This is after keeping the light on for a full battery cycle (1.5 hrs), and turning it off about 11-12 pm. Because of the tight tolerances in my mod, I can't add more paint /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

The small container is another story. I left it by a window yesterday afternoon, and it glowed, and glowed, and glowed all through the night. It was still bright (enough to color my fingers while holding the container) this morning when I woke up and put it inside a drawer to check. 

Skylighter, do your products "charge" better under natural light (ie. sunlight) as opposed to under white LED, fluorescent, or incandescent lighting?

I got carried away and placed an order for 2 more vials of yellow-green and blue /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'm gonna paint the world until it glows! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

PS. Any plans on making the other GID colors glow longer? Red and purple, etc. seem *soooo* cool, but glowing for 10 minutes is not appealing, at least for me. Maybe they're OK for other applications.


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
PS. Any plans on making the other GID colors glow longer? Red and purple, etc. seem *soooo* cool, but glowing for 10 minutes is not appealing, at least for me. Maybe they're OK for other applications. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I would also like to know if this happens. If not, why is it that these colors don't have the stamina like green?

GreenLed,
What is it that you are doing to the Infinity?


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 6, 2005)

Green LED,

Glad to hear you are having fun with it. The products mostly charge from light in the UV spectrum. Most white lights spill UV and therefore they still work as a charger. But lights that intentionally emit UV, such as sun light and black light work much better. Keep in mind that charge times over 10 minutes result in nominal differences in brightness. Charge times above 20 minutes are irrelevant altogether. But there is a big difference between 10 minutes under a light bulb and 10 minutes near a blacklight tube. Not only will the black light charge it faster, it will also take it to a higher level of brightness than can be acheived with the light bulb.

Thanks for the additional orders. About 30% of our sales this week have been for CPF, which is a lot. I hope everyone is happy with the product. Once again, I beg you guys to please mention us on the non-CPF websites you may visit.

On your last question, we dont manufacture the actual pigments. They come from 3 seperate factories and they are constantly finding new ways to make the products both better and cheaper. We are the largest purchaser of the premium level pigments from each of these companies.

I wish we had a really bright red and purple! Both the red and purple we have are deep colors and the hue is awesome. The red almost looks like blood to me.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 6, 2005)

Nitroz,

The different colors are produced using two methods. Some are produced by taking the Ultra Green and adding a dye. Others, such as the Zinc Red and Pure Blue are created naturally by a different chemical combination. On our site, if you click "more info" under any color, then scroll to the bottom, you will see the exact chemical makeup of the product.

Outside of new chemical combinations, they can improve these colors by using purer chemicals and bonding them better.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nitroz said:*
What is it that you are doing to the Infinity? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I swear, officer, it wasn't ME!! ...errr... oops, it's like a reflex now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

I'm doing a LUXI with a slightly modified sammie and some GIDP. I'll finish testing it this week, take some pics, and will post about it over the weekend.

Sorry for the highjack. Skylighter, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif thank you for the explanation. I'm putting all my paint by the window /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 6, 2005)

I am really, REALLY bummed about the intn'l shipping... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif In fact, I feel downright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif


----------



## flashfan (Apr 6, 2005)

Sticker shock on the shipping, but with such a great deal on product pricing, it's all good! Order sent. 

_Thanks for providing this special offer, Skylighter._


----------



## vcal (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashfan said:*
Sticker shock on the shipping,[/i] 

[/ QUOTE ]
flash;
I only ordered two 1/2oz. bottles -and my total amount for shipping was only $4.60-USPS priority.

How many bottles did you order? 
-Because the shipping charge difference between just 2 and 3 bottles is substantial!
(shipping rules for domestic airmail/priority specify _maximum_ 2 little bottles per package. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## greenLED (Apr 7, 2005)

IIRC, I also paid $4.60 for shipping.


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 7, 2005)

Me three, $4.60 shipping. The default charges should not be set so that it shows next day delivery prices. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## vcal (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nitroz said:*
Me three, $4.60 shipping. The default charges should not be set so that it shows next day delivery prices. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Come to think of it, you're right.
-I just remembered that I first saw on the checkout page, the shipping amount was *$28.40* -for just the two bottles. Yikes.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif

So, as you did, I went back to the shipping options and corrected it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## greenLED (Apr 7, 2005)

After reading Skylighter's post regarding UV light, I put my three vials of paint (and my LUXI mod) by the window. It was already past 6:30 pm (I'm at 45º N, for reference lighting conditions), and it was a dark and cloudy day. I put the vials inside my desk after dark. I woke up at around 5:45 this morning and the vials were stilll glowing strong. I could easily see the glow from across the room.

Remember that LUXI I said wasn't glowing all that much? Well, after the "window treatment" it glowed all night. It's still a bit dimmer than the vials, but it was still glowing this morning!

Good stuff. Yellow/green glowed the strongest, followed by blue/green, and then blue. Skylighter, is it normal for the blue GIP to glow dimmer, and/or take longer to "charge"? Maybe it's just that we perceive blue a little less than other colors. The blue had a slightly "ghostly" appearence.

Edit for clarity.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 7, 2005)

Nitroz, et al...

Because of the psychotically complex shipping rules for our paint, the shipping calculator on our website has several thousand lines of code. Our shipping calculator alone cost more to program than most full size websites. The "default" value if you dont click on the "Check Shipping Rates" is something that really kills us. Unfortunately it is not an easy fix.

The next revision of the website will have a new shipping calculator. It will have less options, but be simpler to understand and use. With this version, we were trying to do our best to check each of the services and offer the best prices. But in the end, that is burning us.

Sorry for the confusion.

Just keep in mind, if you click the "Back" button, reclick "check shipping rates" under your contact info.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 7, 2005)

GreenLED,

Yes, the Ultra Green glows the brightest/longest, followed by the Ultra Blue, followed by the Pure Blue and the other products. If you click on "more info" near any product, you will see brightness vs. time charts. Our third party lab tells us that the Ultra Green literraly glows for over a week, although extremely dimly.

Carin asked me to remind you guys that the sale is over on Saturday at Midnight.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 7, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif over a week! I'm liking these more and more. So for maximum brightness I'll use ultra green, and for maximum coolness, the blue. Thanks, Danny!


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 7, 2005)

Was that over a week isolated in darkness 100% of the time or is it able to recharge a bit with ambient light?

Just about read thru your site Danny, a LOT of very good info there!


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 7, 2005)

GreenLED and Pila,

The week is in complete darkness and as read by a light meter I beleive which is called the LS-100. To see any glow after 12 hours, you would have to be in pitch black and your eyes would have to be adjusted.

Here is another interesting fact. People will charge the powder with a bright light bulb. They will turn off that bulb and the pigment appears to slowly get brighter. What is really happening is that your eyes are adjusting. People dont realize how much that effects your perception of brightness. That is one of the reasons that black lights work nice. Your eyes dont adjust to them as much.


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 8, 2005)

Sweeeeet. Can the UV in a blacklight break down the pigment like some of the suns UV rays can?

Am I talking about the old Zinc stuff here?... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

With the levels detected on the light meter, can the naked eye, assuming dark adjusted eyes and in pitch black darkness, pick them up that low toward the end of the week? 

(Assuming the levels get lower and lower as time passes)

Please don't think I'm trying to poke holes in your product Danny, I'm certainly not, these questions come to me while I read.

I think a week is a phenomenal time frame for _glow to show_ if ya dig! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Skylighter said:*
Nitroz, et al...


Just keep in mind, if you click the "Back" button, reclick "check shipping rates" under your contact info. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I did not mean to bust on the site, and I am sure it can be difficult to fix small discrepancies as this. I guess it's a small price to pay for some excellent paint.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 8, 2005)

Pila,

I haven't personally seen the newer pigments break down under sunlight. The only outdoor issues are actually with the mediums. It was one of the headache's we had to deal with in our last design update.

The other thing is that I got a bunch of boxes from my childhood in the late 70's. In one box was a "kryptonite" rock (Superman) that was covered with Zinc Sulfide. It glowed as good now as it did 25 years ago.

They said that they felt that someone should be able to see a glow by human for over a week. I am skeptical. They also said it glows 1 mcd/m2 for 20 days. But this is only detectable by machine.

But, I only promise 12 hours. I know it does that for sure.

By the way, ask any questions you like. The more people know about the details of the product, the more they are interested. It also starts to let people compare the pigments and paints to see that their really is a difference between brands.

Nitroz,
Hehe, I bust on my site all day. It drives me crazy. I really need to reprogram it from scratch.

All,
I am heading out of town again for the weekend. So this will be my last message until next week. Order whatever paint you want today or tommorow. I doubt we will be able to do this again anytime soon.


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 11, 2005)

I am working with one of the major paint manufacturers to create an internationally shippable version of our paint for their line. This company has the financial and expertise resources to create such a beast. Because of its ability to be sold retail, I am fairly confident that this will become the new de-facto glow paint within a few years.

Is this some sort of non-toxic paint? You might be interested in (and already aware of) this new stuff out of Australia...

pm sent.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 12, 2005)

Pila, I just noticed you want to mod your Soli. PM LED_ASAP, he does a great Soli-Lux mod.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 12, 2005)

Pila,

It is not so much that it is non-toxic, more like non-flammable. Although I suspect our final product will also be non-toxic. We have a international shippable water-base paint already. But I am trying to meet or beat the performance of our solvent-based paint. This is not easy to do.

On a side note, the next two test batches are sitting in my office waiting to hit the lab. I will keep you guys posted.

Danny


----------



## chrisse242 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Danny, I just received an envelope full of different colours of glow powder. I had no time to test it, although I saw a very bright green glow coming out of the envelope after repacking it at the customs office. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif German customs didn't know what was in the package so I had to go there and try to explain it to them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 
I just printed parts of your website and they decided it was "zinc sulfide" and that I could take it with me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Now I can't wait for darkness to see how strong the glow-effect is.

Thanks a lot, Chrisse


----------



## greenLED (Apr 19, 2005)

OK, so I did another informal test on these. I've been wanting to post these for a while, but hadn't figured out how to work the manual settings in my camera.

I put the vials by a window for an entire day. I took the vials out of the window at around 7 PM. There's still a bit of light outside at around 8:30 pm these days. I took the first picture in a completely dark room at around 9 PM, and the second one at approximately 4 AM the next morning. Same camera setup.










The GIDP in the second pic is barely visible on the image, but I could see it without difficulty (with dark-adapted eyes, I guess) from about 3-4 m away (9-12 feet, for the metric-impaired /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif). I could also see a faint glow around the vials.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 19, 2005)

postx2 deleted


----------



## chrisse242 (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it just my monitor/your camera or is the blue paint the strongest after six hours?

I would have expected the green paint to be noticeably stronger glowing after some time.

Chrisse


----------



## greenLED (Apr 19, 2005)

Woa! I hadn't noticed that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif :scratches head: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif just when I thought I had figured out my camera... Could it be that the central part of the camera's sensor is more sensitive? I did keep the same camera settings...
I'll definitely have to repeat the shots. Thanks for pointing this out, Chrisse.

Actually, the yellow green is the brightest (right) and the one that glows longer, followed by the blue-green (left), and finally the blue (center). The blue has an ghostly white glow to it, it's hard to describe.


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 19, 2005)

cool pix, man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The paint I have is in plastic bottles and doesn't allow much glow through. The plastic is clear enough but for some reason it doesn't glow hardcore until it's released into the real world...

Good shnizit.


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 20, 2005)

This paint is awesome! It dries quickly, is easy to apply, and last much longer with better intensity than the homemade stuff.
Thanks Skylighter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 21, 2005)

Chrisse,

I had a similar problem with customs. It took them an hour to compare the chemicals on their list. Finally, they categorized it as "Zinc Sulfide, Similar".


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 21, 2005)

Chrisse and GreenLED,

The green is the brightest after 12 hours. You can see that on the time charts on our site.

The reason the blue looks brighter on the camera is because the CCD in your camera is favoring the blue spectrum.

This was a living nightmare when I took the photos for the website. All kinds of weird things happen when you take photos of projected light. We took well over 1000 photos to get the 20 or so that are on the site.

Thanks for the review. It really helps to have 3rd parties offer opinions.

We just placed another major order of glow pigment. We should have some new products coming in two weeks.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 21, 2005)

Nitroz,

I am glad you are happy with it!


----------



## greenLED (Apr 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Skylighter said:*
The reason the blue looks brighter on the camera is because the CCD in your camera is favoring the blue spectrum.


[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the explanation, Danny. I was about to pull the pics down. I took another set of pics last night and at 4AM this morning. Unfortunately I was on "autopilot" at 4AM and didn't realize I had changed the camera settings. I was going to re-do the shots again tonight. Now I can sleep 'till later! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Incidentally, people may have to adjust their monitor's brightness settings to see the pic to the right properly. I just logged on using a different computer and could only see a black rectangle. After adjusting the brightness, I can see the difference.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 22, 2005)

I originally wanted to take all of the photos on the website with one camera setting so that things could be compared to each other legitimately. But the fact that our products are projected light made that an impossibility. 

For example, I set the camera to give a good representation of the glow at the 5 hour mark. Using the same setting at 30 seconds, the bottles looked bright white.

We also found that we had to use completely different settings for the red and orange products.

The good news is that we have a high end camera with bracketing and raw. So, we were able to get a variety of shots at once.

In the end, it came down to us getting the brightness correct using the camera settings. To get the hue correct, 3 of us would stand around a calibrated monitor with Photoshop. It was the only way we could get it right.


----------



## OddBall (Apr 24, 2005)

The things we all do to get the perfect shot! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## NetMage (May 1, 2005)

Had to order some even past the sale! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

